# Orbea MX 20



## Nameless1985 (9. September 2018)

Hallo habe vorgestern ein Orbea MX 20 Team für meinen Sohn gekauft. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt heute ist 3 Mal die Kette vom Kettenblatt gesprungen. Jetzt zur ersten Frage ist die Kettenführung die Standart verbaut ist, die Lösung des Problems also einfach nur das Teil eng genug einstellen oder gibt es noch andere Lösungen. Frage Nummer zwei, gibt es etwas das man erfahrungsgemäß und Pauschal direkt am Rad tauschen sollte oder kann, weil es einfach viel bessere Alternativen an Teilen gibt, als die an dem Rad Standart verbauten? Natürlich auch immer mit einem Auge auf das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis. Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Schnegge (9. September 2018)

Ich hatte beim mx24 das Problem, dass die Kette viel zu lang war. Schau mal ob die auf dem kleinsten Ritzel durchhängt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nameless1985 (9. September 2018)

Okay auf die Idee wäre ich wohl erst mal nicht gekommen, da das Rad vom Händler meines absoluten Vertrauens kommt und die Jungs da nicht unbedingt für Fehler bzw. "Fehlerhafte" Räder bekannt sind. Ich schaue mir das morgen mal genauer an. Danke dir für den Tipp.


----------



## reijada (9. September 2018)

Hi,

montier ein Narrow-wide Kettenblatt.
Dann hat sich das abspringen erledigt
Lochkreis 4x104
Wenn du außerdem ein Schaltwerk mit Kettenpeitschunterdrückung kaufst (sram x0 oder Shimano Xt) ist die  Chance des abspringens noch geringer.


----------



## Nameless1985 (9. September 2018)

Auch Danke für diesen Tipp, Kettenblatt ist schon bestellt. Wollte mir das nur mal ansehen, als der Kurze sah das es auch verschiedene Farben gibt musste eins bestellt werden. Aber mal abgesehen davon war auch heute Mittag schon die Überlegung da das Blatt von 34 auf 32 zu tauschen, also quasi 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe.


----------



## giant_r (10. September 2018)

ich würde dir empfehlen auf 32t vorne zu wechseln. am team geht das ja auch gut, da eine kurbel ohne festes kettenblatt verbaut ist. das team hat teilweise leichtere teile als das dirt.  relativ wenig aufwand sind lenker, (china carbon), kcnc vorbau, der kann auch ruhig etwas kürzer sein als der original, gub sattelstuetze (gibt es auch in diversen farben) und ein spider sattel.
einige gewichte und anregungen kannst du hier finden. auch eine teileliste.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/orb...aufbau-ist-nach-dem-auseinandernehmen.812095/
allerdings war die ausgangsbasis ein mx dirt.
ansonsten suche mal nach dem orbea mx20 von surtre, das ist die master-version, allerdings preislich bzw. aufwandsmaessig auch in einer anderen liga.
edit: wir haben mit dem nw kettenblatt in kombi mit 9fach uralt x9 bisher keine probleme mit abwuerfen, auch ohne die orbea kettenfuehrung


----------



## Nameless1985 (11. September 2018)

Ich habe jetzt das oben genannte kettenblatt mit Lochkreis 4x104 bestellt. Hege aber gerade nach einem Blick aufs Fahrrad ernste Zweifel das alles so einfach zusammen passt.


----------



## giant_r (11. September 2018)

wer zählen kann ist klar im voteil
nein im ernst, das wird nicht passen.
ich kann dir leider auch nicht mit sicherheit sagen was fuer ein durchmesser verbaut ist, da am dirt eine andere kurbel dran ist. vermutlich halt 5x94.


----------



## Nameless1985 (11. September 2018)

Die Antwort mit dem kettenblatt ist so schnell gekommen da habe ich mal blind vertraut. Aber kein Problem geht es eben zurück. Es sei denn es gibt eine brauchbare Kurbel mit der Aufnahme für 4x110 Lochkreis und entsprechend kurzen Kurbelarmen?


----------



## giant_r (11. September 2018)

was hast du denn jetzt bestellt, reijada hat ja von 4x104 geschrieben, du schreibst 4x 110, für ersteres gibt es zb. diese
https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...bel-rotor-bcd-104-einfach/143?number=rotor127
aber es ist sicher günstiger nach einem kettenblatt für deine kurbel zu schauen.
und soviel unterschied beim gewicht wird es vermutlich nicht sein.


----------



## Nameless1985 (11. September 2018)

4x104 natürlich Sorry. Die hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm. Funktioniert das ohne weiteres alte Kurbel ab neue dran und fertig oder muss ich noch etwas beachten? 5x110 habe ich errechnet für die aktuelle Kurbel. Das Problem die kettenblätter die Ich jetzt auch die schnelle gefunden habe liegen alle irgendwo um 50€ und mehr und es geht bei 34 Zähnen los das ist aber aktuell auch verbaut und wenn ich schon tausche würde ich auch gerne auf 32 Zähne gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (11. September 2018)

gehen wird es schon die kurbel auf das verbaute lager zu bauen, evtl ist sie aber breiter oder schmaler, wodurch  a die kettenlinie evtl. anders wird oder b evtl. die kurbel an die strebe kommt, wenn sie schmaler bauen sollte. evtl haben andere leute hier die kurbel verbaut und koennen was sagen. sonst hilft nur ausprobieren. zur not musst du halt noch das lager entsprechend tauschen.


----------



## Nameless1985 (11. September 2018)

Okay also kaufen testen und im ungünstigsten Fall das Lager tauschen. Ich warte mal ab vielleicht meldet sich hier noch jemand wenn nicht wird die Kurbel am Wochenende einfach mal bestellt


----------



## reijada (13. September 2018)

Nameless1985 schrieb:


> Die Antwort mit dem kettenblatt ist so schnell gekommen da habe ich mal blind vertraut. Aber kein Problem geht es eben zurück. Es sei denn es gibt eine brauchbare Kurbel mit der Aufnahme für 4x110 Lochkreis und entsprechend kurzen Kurbelarmen?



Sorry,

aber alle orbea MX die ich gesehen habe sind mit 4 Lochkurbeln ausgestattet.
Ich hoffe dass es recht günstig endet.
5Loch Kurbeln haben aufgrund des größeren Lochkreises minimal 34T
Das geht technisch nicht kleiner.
Lagerschalen BSA für Shimano etc. ...
hätte ich zwei Sätze hier liegen. 
Gruß Reiner


----------



## below (13. September 2018)

Erst mal Kette kürzen wenn sie zu lang sein sollte. Ich hab mir noch hiermit beholfen, zwar kein MX20 aber ähnliches Problem https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B017JRGBD6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Kwietsch (14. September 2018)

reijada schrieb:


> minimal 34T
> Das geht technisch nicht kleiner.



Ich hab das ja schon öfter so gelesen und noch öfter geschrieben, dass das falsch ist.
Für Narrow/Wide gilt das oben geschriebene schon, wenn man darauf verzichten kann, geht 33T:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/TA/Kettenblatt-Zephyr-5-Arm-innen-110-mm-Lochkreis-p18287/

Ihr dürft gerne Erbsenzähler zu mir sagen, aber "Das geht nicht kleiner" ist und bleibt falsch.


----------



## Linipupini (14. September 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Ich hab das ja schon öfter so gelesen und noch öfter geschrieben, dass das falsch ist.
> Für Narrow/Wide gilt das oben geschriebene schon, wenn man darauf verzichten kann, geht 33T:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/TA/Kettenblatt-Zephyr-5-Arm-innen-110-mm-Lochkreis-p18287/
> ...


Einfach mal aufmerksam lesen!
Für 5 Arm Kurbel mit LK 110 gibt's keine Narrow Wide Blätter!! dass ist das eine. Und es gibt auch definitiv, weil bauliche Gegebenheiten der Kurbel, keine Blätter die weniger wie 32 Zähne haben!
Dieses Blatt was du als Link gesendet hast ist kein Narrow wide sondern ein ganz normales KB!
Narrow Wide gibt's nur für 4 Arm Kurbel,  die natürlich dann auch kleiner.
Das nochmal dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (14. September 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Einfach mal aufmerksam lesen!


Machst Du auch selbst, was Du anderen rätst?

NarrowWide für 5x110 kann man fertigen lassen, kaufen tatsächlich vermutlich nicht. Hab ich aber auch nie gesagt.

Lies nochmal. 5x110 geht bis 33T runter, wenn man auf N/W verzichtet. Das ist meine Aussge. Das ein 33er KB niemals N/W sein kann(!) sollte doch auch klar sein. Und von kleiner als 32 auf der Kurbel hab ich auch nie was gesagt. „Bis 33 runter“ heißt größer oder gleich 33.


----------



## T-Dog (18. September 2018)

Ich habe am MX20 meines mittleren Sohnes ein WolfTooth narrow wide mit 34 Zähnen (5-Arm/110 LK) montiert. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, wo ich meins gekauft habe, aber hier  https://www.bike24.de/p1120052.html gibt es eins mit 34 Zähnen, ist allerdings alles andere als ein Schnapper.


----------



## KIV (18. September 2018)

5x110 NW 34T in günstiger gibbet hier: https://m.ebay.de/itm/Stone-Road-CX...fe:m:mg4OanxoO1o7JJiZawEIL4A&var=572396388974
Oder halt die 4x104 Kurbel von Kaniabikes.com kaufen und mit 32T fahren, notfalls halt noch mit neuem Innenlager. Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit den schlechten Naben vom Orbea Team würde ich drauf wetten, dass auch beim Innenlager gespart wurde und ein Tausch durchaus sinnvoll wäre...


----------



## Kwietsch (18. September 2018)

Danke für die Unterstützung. ;-)
Ein 34er KB von meiner alten FC M550 (allerdings kein N/W) mit extrem wenig Laufleistung kann ich abgeben. Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## Kwietsch (18. September 2018)

Doppelt


----------



## KIV (18. September 2018)

Ein 34er Blatt hat der TE doch schon. Und die Teile gibts ja auch wie Sand am Meer, z.B. Ultegra für knapp über 10€ neu...


----------



## Nameless1985 (18. September 2018)

Danke für eure vielen antworten, die nächsten Fragen werden folgen wenn die neue Kurbel nicht zum Lager passt. Aktuell warte ich auf die Zustellung von Kurbel und 32er Blatt. In dem Zug habe ich auch gleich noch eine Kette mitbestellt. Beim wiederauflegen nach dem Abwurf wenn man da an der "Kettenführung" vorbei muss, wird die Kette "etwa" gebogen, sehr gesund sieht das nicht aus.


----------



## below (18. September 2018)

Nameless1985 schrieb:


> wird die Kette "etwa" gebogen, sehr gesund sieht das nicht aus.


 Kannst Du mal ein Bild machen? Kann mir das gerade überhaupt nicht vorstellen. Die KeFü des Orbea kann man doch einfach drehen, damit es passt


----------



## Nameless1985 (18. September 2018)

Ja aber im Wald mit neuer Kette im Päckchen mach ich mir nicht alle halbe Stunde die Mühe dort zum drehen der Führung die Schraube zu lösen. Da geht's auch mit etwas mehr Druck und die Kette schlüpft vorbei. Sieht eben alles sehr ungesund aus.


----------



## below (18. September 2018)

Die Führung bekommste mit etwas Druck doch auch so gedreht, die is ja nicht bombenfest. Also bei uns war das kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (18. September 2018)

Apropos "Abwürfe": Manchmal treten die Kids auch recht schwungvoll rückwärts und lassen die Kette schlagen - was auch zu Abwürfen führen kann. Dagegen hilft außer NW-Kettenblatt evtl. ne Kefü wie die Exustar oder ne Rolle - oder Erziehung...


----------



## Nameless1985 (18. September 2018)

Bei mir lässt es sich nicht drehen. Mitlerweile glaube ich das Problem des Abwurfs tritt auch nur auf beim Rückwerts Schieben oder eben Treten?


----------



## below (18. September 2018)

Genau da hilft die XLC oder Exustar hervorragend.


----------



## Nameless1985 (18. September 2018)

Ich probiere das jetzt mal mit dem NW Kettenblatt, wenn es denn mal kommt. Sollte das auch scheitern kommt eine ordentliche Kettenführung noch dazu.


----------



## Nameless1985 (18. September 2018)

So Teil 1 die Kurbel habe ich gerade von der Post abgeholt, mit etwas Glück liegt der Rest bis heute Abend auch zum abholen dort, wenn nicht wird's wohl Donnerstag.


----------



## reijada (18. September 2018)

Seit meine Tochter NW Blätter fährt (ca 2 Jahre) ist es zu keinem Abwurf mehr gekommen.


----------



## Nameless1985 (19. September 2018)

Es begann mit einer springenden Kette und wird immer mehr zum komplett Umbau, okay komplett ist jetzt etwas übertrieben aber ich musste noch Pedale und Lenkergriffe bestellen und Frage mich immer mehr ob man den Trigger der Schaltung nicht besser gegen einen Drehgriff tauscht und ob man sich über schaltwerk und Laufräder nicht auch mal gedanken machen sollte. Die Reifen könnte man bei der ganzen Aktion dann auch gleich tauschen. Ich stelle fest die Kalte Jahreszeit rückt näher und es wird nach einem Projekt gesucht. Ging es euch eigentlich ähnlich bei den Räder eurer kleinen?


----------



## KIV (19. September 2018)

Ja. Bei unserem 20“er war es ein BMX-Fehlkauf. Da hatte ich am Ende den LRS mit Reifen, Gabel, Kurbel, Pedale, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe und Bremsen getauscht...
 
Und das Ergebnis war immer noch ergonomisch fragwürdig und natürlich schwerer und wohl auch deutlich teurer, als ein zB ein Kaniabike gewesen wäre. 
Aber der Bengel hatte trotzdem Fahr- und ich den Bastel-Spaß...


Lass die Trigger ruhig dran, wenn es bisher damit geklappt hat. Beide Systeme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Nameless1985 (19. September 2018)

Er "vergisst" es öfter mal zu schalten, denke das ist aber eher ein Lernprozess. Der weg den man drücken muss finde ich nicht kindgerecht, das ist schon weit für kleine Finger. Deshalb die Überlegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (19. September 2018)

Also mein Sohn kam mit den Triggern prima zurecht. Jetzt hat er ne Gripshift und ist deutlich Schaltfauler


----------



## Nameless1985 (21. September 2018)

So kurzes Update zum Stand der Dinge, heute ist das Kettenblatt mit der Post gekommen. Alle Teile sind beisammen und morgen wird umgebaut. Ich hoffe mal ich kann morgen Abend voller Freude sagen die Kette bleibt wo sie hingehört und muss keine fragen hier stellen über ein passendes Lager für die neue Kurbel weil die Kettenlinie nicht mehr passt.


----------



## Nameless1985 (23. September 2018)

So Antrieb ist getauscht. Kettenblatt wurde schon vor und auch hinter den armen montiert. Problem, ich bekomme die Kette nicht auf die unteren zwei Ritzel der Kassette geschaltet. Die oberen Gänge funktionieren ohne Probleme. Kette wandert sauber nach oben nur die unteren will er mir nicht schalten. Sobald das schaltwerk so gestellt wird das die Kette nach unten wandert wird alles unsauber. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## scorpi11 (8. März 2019)

Ich habe auch gerade ein Team im Fokus. Gibt es Infos über das Gewicht von Reifen und Schläuchen? Bei den meisten anderen Kinderrädern kann man dabei ja für relativ wenig Geld viel Gewicht sparen. Beim Schaltwerk könnte ein RD-M4000 auch was bringen, angeblich ist das 8-fach-kompatibel und über 60g leichter (253g) als ein Altus (320g). Die Kette ist zumindest beim aktuellen Modell schon eine 9-fach, damit sollte es also keine Probleme geben.


----------



## scorpi11 (9. März 2019)

Das mit dem Fokus ist abgehakt, das Gerät ist gekauft. Schon bei der Besichtigung sprang gleich mal andauend die Kette vom Blatt. Ich habe versucht, nachzuvollziehen, was hier über Umrüstung auf NW-Kettenblatt geschrieben wurde. Mir scheint, als wurde eine neue Kurbel gekauft, für die es mehr Auswahl gibt als für den LK der Originalkurbel. ist dem so?

Woanders las ich den Tipp, einen Kettenschutzring innen zu montieren. Hat das mal jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## tobichzh (10. März 2019)

Eigentlich geht es hier doch gar nicht spezifisch um das Orbea sondern um die Problematik der abspringenden Kette.
Ich rege an, den Titel anzupassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobichzh (10. März 2019)

Meinem Sohn ist die Kette häufig abgesprungen, wenn er auch nur vom Kantstein gesprungen ist - also ständig.
Die nachträglich montierte Kettenführung für 16 E von Kubikes hat das Problem ein für allemal behoben.

Angehängt ein paar Bilder, wobei er bei den Sprüngen die Kette nie verloren hat.


----------



## scorpi11 (10. März 2019)

Eine Kettenführung ist dran. Die hilft aber nicht beim Rückwärtskurbeln, da die Kette dann *unten* vom Blatt springt.


----------

